

As We May Think (predictions from 1945) - vpdn
http://m.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1945/07/as-we-may-think/3881/

======
tokenadult
Submission of canonical (archive) URL from a year ago, with comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1565764>

This gets submitted about annually, but the last time was the time this
interesting article gained the most comments.

